# Direct X 10.1: Was bringt die Schnittstelle wirklich? - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Direct X 10.1: Was bringt die Schnittstelle wirklich? - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Direct X 10.1: Was bringt die Schnittstelle wirklich? - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009


----------



## mrmouse (2. Mai 2009)

Entweder bin ich blind, oder DirectX10.0 sieht besser aus? 
Also, ich finde das bei DirectX10.1 es irgendwie "ärmer" aussieht. Auch FPS steigt bei 10.1 was ich mri so erklären kann, das halt dann an der Quali gesparrt wird. 
Aber vielleicht rede ich grad nur Crap 

MfG


----------



## Bestia (2. Mai 2009)

Zur Leistungssteigerung?! Mit DX10.1 sehe ich, dass weniger FPS rauskommen. Qualitätssteigerung trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## cl55amg (2. Mai 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht rede ich grad nur Crap
> MfG



Das hast du richtig erkannt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> Zur Leistungssteigerung?! Mit DX10.1 sehe ich, dass weniger FPS rauskommen.



Wo siehst du das?


----------



## Jami (2. Mai 2009)

Der Artikel ist ganz gut geworden, allerdings nichts wirklich neues für all die, die hier täglich die News lesen und ein bischen Ahnung haben...
Aber mal wieder ein geiles Heft


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich finde das bei DirectX10.1 es irgendwie "ärmer" aussieht.


Ärmer im Sinne von "weniger" Vegetation? Diese ist unter D3D10.1 besser geglättet und wird nicht so "aufgebläht". Dadurch sieht sie gerade in Bewegung realistischer aus und flimmert weniger.


----------



## FloW^^ (2. Mai 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wo siehst du das?


das sieht er mit seiner gtx280, wenn er DX10.1 einschaltet 
Ich für meinen Teil wusste bis eben überhauptnicht, dass das möglich ist


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, mal ein Artikel der mich irgendwie nicht interessieren wird am Mi. (was selten ist in der Print-Ausgabe)..... DX10.1 ist imo schlicht ne Totgeburt, da nVidia nicht mitmacht, und damit irgendwie der Großteil aller Entwickler. Die Hand voll Spiele die DX10.1 nutzen sind nicht viel mehr als ein nettes Gimmick für Radeon-Besitzer ....

Jetzt, wo DX11 schon bald released wird, wo dann auch wieder nVidia (und damit auch eine breitere Unterstützung durch die Spieleentwickler da ist) mit an Bord ist hat DX10.1 eh keine hohe Lebenserwartung mehr, so gesehen bedauere ich nicht wirklich, dass nVidia - zu Recht - darauf verzichtet hat, zumal nicht mal DX10 wirklich "ernsthaft" genutzt wird, also DX10-exklusive Spiele existieren, die wirklich das Potenzial nutzt .... eine weitere Aufsplittung, aka DX10.1 trägt da auch nicht sehr viel positives zu bei :/


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Mai 2009)

Hab mich schon gefragt man der Test von PCGH kommt. Computerbase war ja etwas schneller.

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass 10.1 doch nicht so sinnlos ist wie viele denken. Wenn man sich mal vorstellt wo man jetzt schon wär, wenn nVidia auf den Zug mit aufgesprungen wäre...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Mai 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blind, oder DirectX10.0 sieht besser aus?



Das selbe finde ich auch, wenn ich mir die Vergleichsbilder so anseh. Von den Bäumen fehlen bei DX10.1 einfach eine Menge Blätter (teilweise schweben sie in der Luft, während sie dennoch am Baum "hängen") und auch im Gebüsch wird weniger dargestellt.
Kurz gesagt: Ohne DX10.1 sieht die Vegetation um einiges kräftiger aus, zumindest auf diesen Bildern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich schon gefragt man der Test von PCGH kommt. Computerbase war ja etwas schneller.


Hehe, die CB'ler sind halt Online-only 


			
				GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: Ohne DX10.1 sieht die Vegetation um einiges kräftiger aus, zumindest auf diesen Bildern.


Genau dieses "fülliger" ist aber aufgedampft durch das TMSAA und flimmert deutlich mehr in Bewegung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

DirectX 10.1 ist so überflüssig, wie seinerzeit DirectX 8.1


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DirectX 10.1 ist so überflüssig, wie seinerzeit DirectX 8.1




und trotzdem war/ist es ein notwendiger Schritt hin zu dx11 ...

wenn man nie eine neue API angeboten hätte, auch wenn es noch kiene Games dazu gab, dann wären wir noch heute bei DX1


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hehe, die CB'ler sind halt Online-only Genau dieses "fülliger" ist aber aufgedampft durch das TMSAA und flimmert deutlich mehr in Bewegung.



seltsam mit meiner Nvidia habe ich keien probleme mit flimmernder vegetation.
Ist also 10.1 nur gemacht worden, damit Atikarten genau so gut aussehen? (Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen)


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hehe, die CB'ler sind halt Online-only



Is ja schon in Ordnung. Schön, das überhaupt was kommt. Je mehr Tests desto besser. Nur wenn alle was anderes rausbekommen haben ist natürlich blöd.

Das mit der Bildqualität kann man finde ich nur bewerten wenn mans in bewegung gesehen hat. Wirds auf der DVD Videos geben? Würde ich mich drüber freuen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2009)

Ohne DX 10.1 kein DX 11? D.h. ohne ATI kein DX 11? D.h. ohne ATI kein Fortschritt? Wers glaubt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Für mich sehen die beiden Bilder gleich aus, kann da keinen Unterschied ausmachen. 
Allerdings sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied bei HAWX zwischen DX 9 und DX 10.


----------



## mrmouse (2. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ärmer im Sinne von "weniger" Vegetation? Diese ist unter D3D10.1 besser geglättet und wird nicht so "aufgebläht". Dadurch sieht sie gerade in Bewegung realistischer aus und flimmert weniger.



Jup so habe ich es gemeint. Hab aber keine erfahrung mit DirectX 10/10.1.
Ich zocke immer noch auf DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. Mai 2009)

Manche scheinen fest im Glauben zu sein das Direct X 10.1 eine ATI-Entwicklung ist  . lustig... Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass es von Nvidia keinen Direct X 10.1 Support gibt.


----------



## Jake Dunn (2. Mai 2009)

Wie die NV-FB gleich abgehen  !!!

DX10.1 ist in sehr seltenen Fällen ganz nett, aber mehr auch nicht ->Ich freu mich auf DX11


----------



## Zsinj (2. Mai 2009)

es ist schon erstaunlich wie viel leistung DX10.1 mehr bringt. Schon der CB Test zeigte eine Leistungssteigerung von 10-20% 
Da ist es wirklich armselig das es bisher so wenig Spiele dafür gibt obwohl viele Spiele so eine Leistungsspritze nötig hätten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Mai 2009)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Wie die NV-FB gleich abgehen  !!!



Wo denn?


----------



## hills (2. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage, was bringt einem Dx 10.1 (von 11 mal gar nicht Reden will) wenns nicht mal genug Dx 10 Spiele gibt?


----------



## Hackslash (2. Mai 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, was bringt einem Dx 10.1 (von 11 mal gar nicht Reden will) wenns nicht mal genug Dx 10 Spiele gibt?



Absolut richtig erkannt.. DX 10.1 und DX 11, sowie DX 10 sind überflüssig solange es keine Spiele damit gibt, die auch explizit dafür optimiert sind... alles andere ist nur Marketings**t.

Leistung hin oder her.. wann kommen denn die ganzen Spiele mit DX 10 überhaupt in 2 Jahren?? Wann DX 10.1 gar nicht?!? Ich denke 10.1 wird eh übersprungen...

Hört auf so einen Wind zu machen .. ist genau der gleiche Mist wie PCIe 2.0 braucht auch niemand!

greets


----------



## Adam West (2. Mai 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, was bringt einem Dx 10.1 (von 11 mal gar nicht Reden will) wenns nicht mal genug Dx 10 Spiele gibt?



das gleiche könnte man über physx von NV auch fragen 

regt euch doch mal nich so über ein feature auf, dass, wenn es denn unterstützt wird, die leistung eines games steigert. das es solche features gibt ist ok, wenn es *noch* nicht wirklich unterstützt wird, ist auch ok, deswegen ist es doch noch lange nicht überflüssig. es steigert die leistung, dort wo es benutzt wird, und das ist gut so. mehr muss man doch dazu nicht sagen! 

kommt mal wieder runter leute!

mfG


----------



## TheWitcher79 (2. Mai 2009)

Genau! Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Es gibt eben doch ein paar Spiele und bei diesen hat DX10.1 eben einige Vorteile gegenüber DX10. Und damit sollte man es auch belassen. 

Es gibt eben Leute die immer ihren Senf dazu geben müssen nur um ihren fragwürdigen Fanboy Standpunkt klarzustellen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. Mai 2009)

DX10.1 hat meiner Meinung nach die gleichen Probleme wie PhysX. Und beides ist nicht besonders pralle.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (2. Mai 2009)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Wie die NV-FB gleich abgehen  !!!


Was ist ein ein NV-FB ? 

Freue mich auf schon auf Direct X11 und die passenden Grakas dazu, mal sehen wie die abgehen .

//so long
KeTTe _ohne FB, aber mit NV_


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2009)

Hackslash schrieb:


> Absolut richtig erkannt.. DX 10.1 und DX 11, sowie DX 10 sind überflüssig solange es keine Spiele damit gibt, die auch explizit dafür optimiert sind... alles andere ist nur Marketings**t.
> 
> Leistung hin oder her.. wann kommen denn die ganzen Spiele mit DX 10 überhaupt in 2 Jahren?? Wann DX 10.1 gar nicht?!? Ich denke 10.1 wird eh übersprungen...
> 
> ...


Genau. PCIe 2.0 braucht niemand...eigentlich hätte auch AGP 4x gereicht. Wenn die Entwickler die neuen, sinnvollen DX Ausbaustufen nicht annehmen, dann kann M$ recht wenig dafür. Schuld sind wahrscheinlich die Konsolen bzw. die Crossplattform Engines, die bei DX9 ohne weiteres erstmal stehen. Möglicherweise spielt auch noch der schlechte Verkauf von Vista mit rein. Letztendlich hat es bei den anderen DX Versionen auch etwa 2 Jahre gedauert, bis diese großflächig angenommen wurden.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Mai 2009)

Also auf dem Bild kann ich nur feststellen, dass 10.1 halt _anders_ aussieht, aber anders ist eben weder besser noch schlechter 
Und ich würde lieber sagen, man hat 5fps gewonnen... Natürlich klingt 17% besser, aber es ist ja nun auch wieder nicht sooo viel


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2009)

> Manche scheinen fest im Glauben zu sein das Direct X 10.1 eine ATI-Entwicklung ist



Das glaubt hier sicher niemand. lol 

Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## stiv (2. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also auf dem Bild kann ich nur feststellen, dass 10.1 halt _anders_ aussieht, aber anders ist eben weder besser noch schlechter


Gut gesagt


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. Mai 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das glaubt hier sicher niemand. lol
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf?


Ich weis nicht was du glaubst...  auf jeden Fall ist das ein oder andere Kommentar sehr merkwürdig. Du brauchst meine Ansichten ja nicht teilen.


----------



## Ricardo Vega (2. Mai 2009)

Klar, PCI - E 2.0 ist überflüssig, noch nicht mal in deinen Träumen Junge! xD 

Ok, nicht viele Entwickler sind auf DX 10.1 umgestiegen aber momentan steigen entwickler wie DICE auf DX11,  obwohl es noch keine DX 11 Hardware gibt.

Das heißt wiederrum das DX11 "vielleicht" ein erfolg wird mit Windows 7

PS: Unterschiede zwischen DX 10 & 10.1 erkenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Mai 2009)

Ricardo Vega schrieb:


> PS: Unterschiede zwischen DX 10 & 10.1 erkenne ich auch nicht.


Der Hauptunterschied ist eine performancesteigerung und die kann bei richtiger Implementierung >20% betragen.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Mai 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also auf dem Bild kann ich nur feststellen, dass 10.1 halt _anders_ aussieht, aber anders ist eben weder besser noch schlechter
> Und ich würde lieber sagen, man hat 5fps gewonnen... Natürlich klingt 17% besser, aber es ist ja nun auch wieder nicht sooo viel



1. Ich würde das gerne mal in Bewegung sehen. Dann sieht das mit Sicherheit anders aus.
2. Ist doch egal ob 5fps oder 17%... hauptsache mehr Performance bei gleicher Quali. Das kann man dann noch in mehr AF oder was auch immer stecken.

10.1 ist an sich schon prima, leidet nur halt unter nVidia und den ganzen Vorurteilen gegenüber Vista. Hätte nVidia 10.1 unterstützt und hätten sich mehr Leute Vista geholt, hätten wir jetzt sicher noch besser umgesetztes DX10.1 und mehr Spiele. Hoffentlich läuft DX11 besser an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schuld sind wahrscheinlich die Konsolen bzw. die Crossplattform Engines, die bei DX9 ohne weiteres erstmal stehen. Möglicherweise spielt auch noch der schlechte Verkauf von Vista mit rein. Letztendlich hat es bei den anderen DX Versionen auch etwa 2 Jahre gedauert, bis diese großflächig angenommen wurden.


 
So siehst wohl aus, die PC Games sind doch alle nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen und wie alt die Hardware in Konsolen ist, wissen wir ja. 
Eine DX 10 oder 10.1 Anpassung der Konsolentiteln würde wohl zuviel Geld kosten, lohnt also im PC Bereich nicht.
Was DX 10 kann, hat Crytek ja gezeigt, aber danach kommt nichts mehr.
Deshalb die nächste Frage...
Wozu DX11?
Wenn Seven raus ist, wird es nicht mal mehr ein Game für DX 11 geben, weil ja alles von der Konsole kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2009)

> Der Hauptunterschied ist eine performancesteigerung und die kann bei richtiger Implementierung >20% betragen.


Die Frage im Falle dieser Vergleiche ist: Unoptimiertes DX10.0 gegen optimiertes DX10.1 [alle HD3k und HD4k beherrschen schließlich DX10.1]? Daher 20%?


----------



## GHOT (2. Mai 2009)

Was soll das? Seid ihr schon im Sommerloch? 
Aufgewärmter ......
Erzählt lieber mehr über DirectX11, umsetzung seitens Nvidea und ATI, kommende Spiele, kommende Software, vorteile gegenüber DirectX10.1 
Danke


----------



## Jeric (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So siehst wohl aus, die PC Games sind doch alle nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen und wie alt die Hardware in Konsolen ist, wissen wir ja.
> Eine DX 10 oder 10.1 Anpassung der Konsolentiteln würde wohl zuviel Geld kosten, lohnt also im PC Bereich nicht.
> Was DX 10 kann, hat Crytek ja gezeigt, aber danach kommt nichts mehr.
> Deshalb die nächste Frage...


das ist so nicht ganz richtig; mir fallen einige konsolentitel ein die dx 10(.1) unterstützen. zB lost planet, assasins creed, devil may cry 4, stormrise oder hawx.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr schon von Konsolen redet bedenkt folgendes:
Selbst wenn die PS3 und Co evtl GPUs besitzen, die mit Desktop-GPUs verwandt sind, haben sie dennoch nichts mit DirectX zu tun, da sie nicht mit Windows laufen, auch wenn die XBox360 von Microsoft stammt.  Es sind grundverschiedene Programmiergrundlagen.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen DX9 und DX10 ist ja bekanntlich der, dass die selben Effekte nun mit weniger Geschwindigkeitseinbußen laufen, da alles ein wenig optimiert wurde. Und besonders bei Konsolen kann man VIEL optimieren. Und der Cell-CPU in der PS3 kann ja angeblich auch Grafik sehr gut berechnen, da er ähnlich wie ein GPU aufgebaut ist. Also auch wenn die PS3 nur sowas wie eine GF7 hat, sollte man nicht ausschließen, dass sie vergleichbare Effekte wie in DX10 berechnen kann und die Xbox360 mit ihrem Unified-Shader-GPU sollte es ebenso können.
Wie gesagt sollte man halt vorsichtig sein, DirectX in Verbindung mit Konsolen zu erwähnen da das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hat. 
Ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

Jeric schrieb:


> das ist so nicht ganz richtig; mir fallen einige konsolentitel ein die dx 10(.1) unterstützen. zB lost planet, assasins creed, devil may cry 4, stormrise oder hawx.



das sind aber alles titel, die in dx9 umgesetzt wurden und zusätzlich eine dx10 baum bekommen haben.
Deshalb stimmt die aussage schon, dass es kaum (keine?) echten dx10 titel gibt und deshalb dx10 selbst schon nie wirklich sinnvoll genutzt werden konnte.
Ob das jetzt an der Konsole liegt oder nicht, sollten wir mal dahingestellt lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Jeric schrieb:


> das ist so nicht ganz richtig; mir fallen einige konsolentitel ein die dx 10(.1) unterstützen. zB lost planet, assasins creed, devil may cry 4, stormrise oder hawx.


 
Mag ja sein, dass sie sie haben, aber ich sehe sie nicht. 
Darum ging es mir in erster Linie.
Man sieht den Unterschied einfach nicht.
Z.B. bei GTA 4, da sehe ich auch nicht, ob ich nun unter Vista oder XP spiele, das Spiel sieht gleich aus.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass sie sie haben, aber ich sehe sie nicht.
> Darum ging es mir in erster Linie.
> Man sieht den Unterschied einfach nicht.
> Z.B. bei GTA 4, da sehe ich auch nicht, ob ich nun unter Vista oder XP spiele, das Spiel sieht gleich aus.



Warum solltest du es auch sehen? Gib mir einen guten Grund, warum du den utnerschied sehen können solltest ob dx10(.1) oder dx9c?
Wie bestimmt schon eine million mal gesagt udn oft genug dagelegt, hat dx10 KEINE optischen veränderungen, die mit Dx9 nicht auch möglich wären. Allein die Effizienz soll besser sein, wenn dx10 konsequent genutzt wird, nur leider wird es das nie, da wie beschrieben es immern ur zusammengebastelt wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Das bedeutet dann im Umkehrschluss, dass DX11 völlig überflüssig sein wird.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann im Umkehrschluss, dass DX11 völlig überflüssig sein wird.



warum? dx11 bringt neue techniken mit, womit wieder die bildqualität gesteigert wird. Dazu soll es effizienter arbeiten.

ich weiß nicht wie deine gedankengänge verlaufen, aber ich würde die mal neu ordnen


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> warum? dx11 bringt neue techniken mit, womit wieder die bildqualität gesteigert wird.



In der Theorie ja, zumindest bringt es mehr Neuerungen als DX10 und DX10.1 zusammen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Dazu soll es effizienter arbeiten.



Das hat man von DX10 ja auch mal gesagt...Crysis Warhead (DX9 alles very high=schneller als DX10 alles very high)...hust, hust.. 

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man die DX10-Schnittstelle bis jetzt nicht zu 100% nutzen konnte wegen der Abwärtskompatibilität zu DX9, was dazu geführt hat das DX10 meistens bei gleicher Grafik langsamer war. Wer sagt denn jetzt aber, dass dies mit DX11 nicht wieder passiert. Genau da liegt ja irgendwie das Problem, allein die Entwickler haben es in der Hand. Eine Abwärtskompatibilität zu DX10 muss es die ersten zwei Jahre auf jeden Fall geben, wie die Entwickler das dann letztendlich umsetzen ist bisher ziemlich ungewiss. Aus diesem Grunde muss man auch berechtigterweise davon ausgehen, dass es sein kann das DX11 sich genauso schwer und schlecht durchsetzt wie DX10. Ein wichtiger Indikator dafür sind die immer mehr werdenden Konsolenportierungen, welche nur DX9 beherrschen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie deine gedankengänge verlaufen, aber ich würde die mal neu ordnen



Ich glaube eher mal dass er wie so viele andere von DX10 enttäuscht ist, was zu einer negativen Grundeinstellung gegenüber DX11 führt. Das ist mir z.B. absolut verständlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> warum? dx11 bringt neue techniken mit, womit wieder die bildqualität gesteigert wird. Dazu soll es effizienter arbeiten.
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie deine gedankengänge verlaufen, aber ich würde die mal neu ordnen


 
Ich muss meine Gedankenvorgänge nicht verändern.
Ich hab damals mit Crysis gesehen, wo der Vorteil von DX10 gegenüber DX9 ist.
Crysis Warhead läuft inzwischen optisch auf XP genauso gut wie unter Vista.
Wo also ist der Fortschritt?
Und eine Effizienz kann ich nicht sehen, Unter Vista sind selbst DX9 Spiele langsamer als DX9 Spiele unter XP.
Der angebliche Vorteil von DX10 wird doch von Vista wieder aufgefressen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> In der Theorie ja, zumindest bringt es mehr Neuerungen als DX10 und DX10.1 zusammen.


 
Das will ich aber erst mal sehen.
Tolle Benchmarks nützen mir nichts, wenn es kein Spielehersteller nutzt.
Wo sind denn die Neuerungen von DX10 im Game?
Alles sieht doch gleich aus, egal ob unter XP oder Vista.
Das nächste Problem ist doch, dass es nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen gibt.
Crytek wird sicher nicht nochmal einen Titel exklusiv für den PC entwickeln um zu zeigen, was DX11 kann.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das hat man von DX10 ja auch mal gesagt...Crysis Warhead (DX9 alles very high=schneller als DX10 alles very high)...hust, hust..


 
Jep, kannst du doch vergessen.
Crysis Warhead läuft noch heute nicht unter Vista x64 bei mir. 
Da kann ich patchen was das Zeugs hält, stürzt ständig ab, das grottige Teil. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher mal dass er wie so viele andere von DX10 enttäuscht ist, was zu einer negativen Grundeinstellung gegenüber DX11 führt. Das ist mir z.B. absolut verständlich


 
Jep, da kauft man sich fette Grafikkarten und am Ende sieht man keinen Unterschied.
So geht das nicht.
Wenn ich Geld investieren soll in Windows Seven und einer DX11 Grafikkarte, dann will ich auch (verdammt nochmal) einen Unterschied sehen, der mir die Socken von den Hosen zieht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das will ich aber erst mal sehen.
> Tolle Benchmarks nützen mir nichts, wenn es kein Spielehersteller nutzt.
> Wo sind denn die Neuerungen von DX10 im Game?





> In der *Theorie* ja, zumindest bringt es mehr Neuerungen als DX10 und DX10.1 zusammen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kannst du doch vergessen.
> Crysis Warhead läuft noch heute nicht unter Vista x64 bei mir.
> Da kann ich patchen was das Zeugs hält, stürzt ständig ab, das grottige Teil.



Dann spiel es unter XP, mache das auch so. So lange es solche Probleme gibt sollte man immer XP und Vista auf der Platte haben (Dual-Boot-System) 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, da kauft man sich fette Grafikkarten und am Ende sieht man keinen Unterschied.
> So geht das nicht.
> Wenn ich Geld investieren soll in Windows Seven und einer DX11 Grafikkarte, dann will ich auch (verdammt nochmal) einen Unterschied sehen, der mir die Socken von den Hosen zieht.



Windows 7 würde ich wegen des verschärften DRM-Systems erst einmal grundsätzlich gar nicht kaufen! Außerdem läuft DX11 auch auf Vista. DX11 wird bestimmt sowieso sehr lange dauern um sich komplett durchzusetzen. Da warte ich dann lieber noch anderthalb Jahre bis man eine GTX360 so wie jetzt die GTX260 für ca 150-200€ bekommt. Eine ATI kommt mir erst einmal nicht mehr in den PC, solange sich nicht einiges ändert!

Meine HD4870/1024 hatte eh nicht genug um Stalker Clear Sky in DX10.1 komplett flüssig darzustellen, deshalb vermisse ich DX10.1 auch nicht.


----------



## Holdrio (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist doch, dass es nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen gibt.



"Fast" nur noch oder "mehrheitlich" wenigstens .
Also was kümmert es da die meisten Entwickler ob am PC DX 10, 10.1, 11, 11.7 oder 12.35 möglich ist, extra Zeit und Geld dafür nur in die PC Version stecken, die dann auch noch hauptsächlich gesaugt statt gekauft wird, darauf werden auch mit W7/DX11 nur die wenigsten Lust haben.
MS, Nvidia und Ati haben dafür einen neuen Marketinggag, viel mehr ist das ganze DX Tralala doch wirklich nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> MS, Nvidia und Ati haben dafür einen neuen Marketinggag, viel mehr ist das ganze DX Tralala doch wirklich nicht.



Richtig 

Könnte meine GTX280 z.B. nur DX9 würde mich das auch nicht sonderlich stören


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dann spiel es unter XP, mache das auch so. So lange es solche Probleme gibt sollte man immer XP und Vista auf der Platte haben (Dual-Boot-System)


 
Ich nutze Wechselrahmen. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Meine HD4870/1024 hatte eh nicht genug um Stalker Clear Sky in DX10.1 komplett flüssig darzustellen, deshalb vermisse ich DX10.1 auch nicht.


 
Ich hab Clear Sky mal in DX10.1 gesehen, aber keinen Unterschied zu 10.0 oder 9 feststellen können, deshalb verstehe ich den Hype einiger ATIler nicht, warum die so auf DX10.1 beharren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab Clear Sky mal in DX10.1 gesehen, aber keinen Unterschied zu 10.0 oder 9 feststellen können, deshalb verstehe ich den Hype einiger ATIler nicht, warum die so auf DX10.1 beharren.



Stalker Clear Sky ist mit DX10.1 sowieso eine Diashow, weshalb man davon zumindest bei Stalker Clear Sky eh nicht profitieren kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Stalker Clear Sky ist mit DX10.1 sowieso eine Diashow, weshalb man davon zumindest bei Stalker Clear Sky eh nicht profitieren kann.


 
Aber wo, wenn nicht da, soll denn DX10.1 was bringen?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wo, wenn nicht da, soll denn DX10.1 was bringen?



bei etwa gleichen einstellungen nur mit dx10 hat man noch weniger fps. 
Man kann dadurch die fast höchsten einstellungen flüssig spielen, die vorher mit der karte nicht möglich waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> bei etwa gleichen einstellungen nur mit dx10 hat man noch weniger fps.
> Man kann dadurch die fast höchsten einstellungen flüssig spielen, die vorher mit der karte nicht möglich waren.


 
Dafür muss ich aber erst mal die 30 Patches raufschieben, die Clear Sky inzwischen hat. 
Und dann läuft es auch in DX10 sehr flüssig.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

nur in dx10.1 ein wenig flüssiger (Ich bin auch kein fan von 10.1 und warte auf 11, damit es einen standart gibt und nicht so ein hick hack wie früher. Wo möglich lassen sie dann auc hextra dx9 weg, da sie schon 11 10.1 und 10 reinbringen müssen, wobei sie ja besser aufeinander aufbauen sollen, womit es einfacher sein soll.)


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

Microsoft hat sich mit der Drecksbox 360 den Vorstoß von DX10 selbst kaputt gemacht. Solange Portierungen von der Drecksbox 360 und den anderen Konsolen kommen welche nur DX9 "beherrschen" wird sich DX11 ebensowenig durchsetzen wie DX10 und DX10.1.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> nur in dx10.1 ein wenig flüssiger (Ich bin auch kein fan von 10.1 und warte auf 11, damit es einen standart gibt und nicht so ein hick hack wie früher. Wo möglich lassen sie dann auc hextra dx9 weg, da sie schon 11 10.1 und 10 reinbringen müssen, wobei sie ja besser aufeinander aufbauen sollen, womit es einfacher sein soll.)


 
Was meinst du mit "ein wenig flüssiger"?
Kann man das in fps sagen?
Also, ich finde Clear Sky schon sehr flüssig und brauche keine zusätzlichen fps, ich will nur sehen, dass es besser aussieht als unter XP und das tut es halt nicht.
Abgesehen, dass es unter XP schneller läuft. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Microsoft hat sich mit der Drecksbox 360 den Vorstoß von DX10 selbst kaputt gemacht. Solange Portierungen von der Drecksbox 360 und den anderen Konsolen kommen welche nur DX9 "beherrschen" wird sich DX11 ebensowenig durchsetzen wie DX10 und DX10.1.


 
Davon rede ich seit dem ersten Post. 
Solange alles nur Konsolenumsetzungen sind (und die Technik der Konsole basiert nun mal auif DX9), wird es auch keine nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen DX10/10.1/11 und 9 geben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Davon rede ich seit dem ersten Post.
> Solange alles nur Konsolenumsetzungen sind (und die Technik der Konsole basiert nun mal auif DX9), wird es auch keine nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen DX10/10.1/11 und 9 geben.



Die Drecksbox 360 ist das Limit für vieles. Was glaubst du weshalb Spiele wie CoD 4 so kurz sind? Ganz einfach, weil auf den Spiele-DVDs der Drecksbox 360 da man dort alles unkomprimiert unterbringen muss, nicht genug Platz für mehr Levels ist und darum bekommen wir für den PC auch ein Spiel die man an einem halbem Tag durchspielen kann und dafür soll ich dann 50€ zahlen 

Dank der Drecksbox 360 gibt es kein EAX mehr in CoD 4/5. Auch bekommen wir meist nur noch eine schwammige und hakelige Steuerung, von den billigen Texturen möchte ich jetzt mal lieber nicht reden 

Generell kann man sagen, dass die Konsolen die Hauptschuld daran tragen, dass es in Spielen keine Fortschritte sondern nur noch Rückschritte gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Drecksbox 360 ist das Limit für vieles. Was glaubst du weshalb Spiele wie CoD 4 so kurz sind? Ganz einfach, weil auf den Spiele-DVDs der Drecksbox 360 da man dort alles unkomprimiert unterbringen muss, nicht genug Platz für mehr Levels ist und darum bekommen wir für den PC auch ein Spiel die man an einem halbem Tag durchspielen kann und dafür soll ich dann 50€ zahlen


 
Man kann ja immer noch von der Spiele DVD spielen und muss auf der Konsole nichts installieren, also ist der Speicherplatz des Rohling eine natürliche Grenze.
Und das man die Speicherfülle der Blue Ray Scheibe von der PS3 nicht aussutzt ist auch klar, weil man sonst die Xbox Besitzer ausschließen würde.
Aber trotzdem muss Micrsoft umdenken.
die Xbox ist gehackt, sämtliche Spiele gibts für lau im Netz, wenn MS nicht aufpasst, wird es der Konsole so gehen wie der PSP...
... irgendwann gibt es keine Spiele mehr.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dank der Drecksbox 360 gibt es kein EAX mehr in CoD 4/5. Auch bekommen wir meist nur noch eine schwammige und hakelige Steuerung, von den billigen Texturen möchte ich jetzt mal lieber nicht reden


 
Ich habe mir letztens Wheelman besorgt und muss sagen, dass ich total enttäuscht bin.
Ohne XBox Controller geht schon mal gar nichts. 
Wie arm ist das denn?  
Wird man irgendwann Microsoft Eingabegräte brauchen, damit das Game noch läuft? 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, dass die Konsolen die Hauptschuld daran tragen, dass es in Spielen keine Fortschritte sondern nur noch Rückschritte gibt


 
DX11 wird die größte Enttäuschung sein, die es geben wird, wenn das nicht durchbrochen wird.
Aber wer soll das machen?
PC Spiele werden auch nur noch gesaugt und nicht mehr gekauft.
Keiner investiert mehr in was Neues. Wozu also dann eine neue Schnittstelle?
 ATI versucht seit Jahren DX10.1 zu pushen, aber ohne Spiele, die das wirklich nutzen, ist es nur heiße Luft.
Da hat Nvidia mehr Standfestigkeit besessen und wer weiß, wann die ersten DX11 Karten wirklich kommen.
Noch braucht man sie nicht und ob man sie wirklich brauchen wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## flozn (3. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Drecksbox 360 ist das Limit für vieles. Was glaubst du weshalb Spiele wie CoD 4 so kurz sind? Ganz einfach, weil auf den Spiele-DVDs der Drecksbox 360 da man dort alles unkomprimiert unterbringen muss, nicht genug Platz für mehr Levels ist und darum bekommen wir für den PC auch ein Spiel die man an einem halbem Tag durchspielen kann und dafür soll ich dann 50€ zahlen


Hallo, jetzt komm mal runter, was hat die Spieldauer von CoD 4 mit dem Datenträger zu tun?!


Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, dass die Konsolen die Hauptschuld daran tragen, dass es in Spielen keine Fortschritte sondern nur noch Rückschritte gibt


Offensichtlich hast du null Ahnung von der aktuellen Konsolengeneration, denn was auf Wii, DS, Xbox Live und sogar PSP an grandiosen und "fortschrittlichen" Games bereits veröffentlicht worden ist, das würde den Rahmen dieser Diskussion völlig sprengen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Mai 2009)

flozn schrieb:


> Hallo, jetzt komm mal runter, was hat die Spieldauer von CoD 4 mit dem Datenträger zu tun?!



Wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest, was du ganz offensichtlich nicht getan hast, dann würdest du das auch verstehen 



flozn schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast du null Ahnung von der aktuellen Konsolengeneration, denn was auf Wii, DS, Xbox Live und sogar PSP an grandiosen und "fortschrittlichen" Games bereits veröffentlicht worden ist, das würde den Rahmen dieser Diskussion völlig sprengen.



Es geht hier um den Fortschritt in Sachen Grafik, wie man auch sehr gut dem Titel hier entnehmen kann:



> *Direct X 10.1*: Was bringt die Schnittstelle wirklich? - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009


Dass sich weder DX10, noch DX10.1 bisher richtig durchgesetzt haben liegt nun einmal hauptsächlich mit an den Konsolen welche auf DX9 limitiert sind.


----------



## Borealis (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Drecksbox 360 ist das Limit für vieles. Was glaubst du weshalb Spiele wie CoD 4 so kurz sind? Ganz einfach, weil auf den Spiele-DVDs der Drecksbox 360 da man dort alles unkomprimiert unterbringen muss, nicht genug Platz für mehr Levels ist und darum bekommen wir für den PC auch ein Spiel die man an einem halbem Tag durchspielen kann und dafür soll ich dann 50€ zahlen
> 
> Dank der Drecksbox 360 gibt es kein EAX mehr in CoD 4/5. Auch bekommen wir meist nur noch eine schwammige und hakelige Steuerung, von den billigen Texturen möchte ich jetzt mal lieber nicht reden
> 
> Generell kann man sagen, dass die Konsolen die Hauptschuld daran tragen, dass es in Spielen keine Fortschritte sondern nur noch Rückschritte gibt



Also bei Last Odyssey auf X360 ist die Spieldauer 60 Stunden ... nur Story .
Das Game ist länger als viele PC Only Titel.


----------



## neuroheaven (4. Mai 2009)

ich kann keinen unterschied zwischen den beiden stalker bilder feststellen.


----------



## Hademe (4. Mai 2009)

Borealis schrieb:


> Also bei Last Odyssey auf X360 ist die Spieldauer 60 Stunden ... nur Story .
> Das Game ist länger als viele PC Only Titel.




Also die XBOX is ja wohl net daran schuld, dass Hersteller sich keine Mühe geben.
Call of duty könnte länger sein, dass stimmt schon. Aber dass liegt ja wohl eher daran, dass Firmen mit wenig Ausgaben viel Einnehmen wollen. Also spart man am Produkt. Man will ja immerhin noch ein CoD 5,6,7,8,9 rausbringen. Wäre ja doof wenn man dann dafür keine Ideen mehr hat.
Für mich ist die übliche geldmacherei dafür verantwortlich, dass fast ALLE games viel zu wenig Inhalt haben, und an einem Tag durchgespielt werden können.
Und wie lang war ich damals vor Monkey Island gesessen und hab gezoggt wie ein Irrer. 
Das waren halt noch Zeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Borealis schrieb:


> Also bei Last Odyssey auf X360 ist die Spieldauer 60 Stunden ... nur Story .
> Das Game ist länger als viele PC Only Titel.


 
Meinst du Lost Odyssey? 
Ist ja auch ein Rollenspiel, Rollenspiele sind immer länger als Ego-Shooter.
Aber bei Ego-Shooter passiert in einer Stunde mehr als bei Rollenspielen in 20 Stunden. 



neuroheaven schrieb:


> ich kann keinen unterschied zwischen den beiden stalker bilder feststellen.


 
Endlich mal einer, der es so sieht wie ich.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Mai 2009)

GHOT schrieb:


> Was soll das? Seid ihr schon im Sommerloch?
> Aufgewärmter ......
> Erzählt lieber mehr über DirectX11, umsetzung seitens Nvidea und ATI, kommende Spiele, kommende Software, vorteile gegenüber DirectX10.1
> Danke


Ist auch im Heft - auf vier Seiten im Wissensteil.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was DX 10 kann, hat Crytek ja gezeigt, aber danach kommt nichts mehr.


Da stimme ich dir nicht zu. Denn wie kurz nach dem Erscheinen von Crysis erste Mods zeigten, dass "very high" auch zu 99% im DX9 Modus, so hat selbst Crytek mit Warhead und dem neusten Crysis Patch gezeigt, dass DX10 nicht zwingend notwendig ist, um die Grafikqualität zu erreichen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon von Konsolen redet bedenkt folgendes:
> Selbst wenn die PS3 und Co evtl GPUs besitzen, die mit Desktop-GPUs verwandt sind, haben sie dennoch nichts mit DirectX zu tun, da sie nicht mit Windows laufen, auch wenn die XBox360 von Microsoft stammt.  Es sind grundverschiedene Programmiergrundlagen.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, besitzt die PS3 ein nVidia GPU, die auf der GeForce 7 basiert. Ähnlich sieht es bei der XBox 360 aus, die einen ATI Chip verwendet. Schon allein durch diese Verwandtschaft zu den PC GPUs, erfüllen auch die Grafikeinheiten der Konsolen gewisse DX Standards. Wie auf Wikipedia und auch hier auf PCGH schon mal zu lesen war, erfüllt die GPU der XBox 360 fast die DX10 Spezifikationen. Anders sieht es hingegen bei der CPU Architektur beider Konsolen aus. Deren beide CPU basieren nämlich auf einer Power-PC Architektur, das ist wohl das was du meinst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir nicht zu. Denn wie kurz nach dem Erscheinen von Crysis erste Mods zeigten, dass "very high" auch zu 99% im DX9 Modus, so hat selbst Crytek mit Warhead und dem neusten Crysis Patch gezeigt, dass DX10 nicht zwingend notwendig ist, um die Grafikqualität zu erreichen.


 
Genau das, was ich meine, beschreibst du doch.
Nach DX10 kommt nichts mehr, schon deshalb, weil man Features von DX10 auch für DX9 bereitstellen kann, hat Crysis Warhead ja gezeigt.
Also, wozu DX11, wenn die Grafik von DX9 noch nicht mal richtig genutzt wird (hat man ja wieder bei Warhead gesehen)?
Alles ist doch nur Hype und Geschwafel der Chiphersteller, die mit ihren Benchmarkfilmchen zeigen wollen, was DX11 kann, aber sehen wird man das nie.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, besitzt die PS3 ein nVidia GPU, die auf der GeForce 7 basiert. Ähnlich sieht es bei der XBox 360 aus, die einen ATI Chip verwendet. Schon allein durch diese Verwandtschaft zu den PC GPUs, erfüllen auch die Grafikeinheiten der Konsolen gewisse DX Standards. Wie auf Wikipedia und auch hier auf PCGH schon mal zu lesen war, erfüllt die GPU der XBox 360 fast die DX10 Spezifikationen. Anders sieht es hingegen bei der CPU Architektur beider Konsolen aus. Deren beide CPU basieren nämlich auf einer Power-PC Architektur, das ist wohl das was du meinst.


 

Was soll der Quatsch mit fast DX10 Spezifikationen? 
Es sind GPUs auf Basis von DX9 Grafikchips.
Also können die nur DX9, mehr nicht, da die Konsole alles hardwarebeschleunigt, wird es auch nur DX9 geben.
DX11 kann sich doch nur dann durchsetzen, wenn auch Spielehersteller die Schnittstelle nutzen, aber warum sollten sie, wenn auf den Konsolen nur DX9 möglich ist?
Und für Konsolen werden Spiele entwickelt, nicht mehr für den PC.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das, was ich meine, beschreibst du doch.
> Nach DX10 kommt nichts mehr, schon deshalb, weil man Features von DX10 auch für DX9 bereitstellen kann, hat Crysis Warhead ja gezeigt.
> Also, wozu DX11, wenn die Grafik von DX9 noch nicht mal richtig genutzt wird (hat man ja wieder bei Warhead gesehen)?
> Alles ist doch nur Hype und Geschwafel der Chiphersteller, die mit ihren Benchmarkfilmchen zeigen wollen, was DX11 kann, aber sehen wird man das nie.



Ich frage mich, was du meinßt mit hat man bei warhead gesehen? Was hat man da gesehen. Was unglaubliches kann dx9, was eigentlich dx10 nur können soll? Du schwafelst irgendwie um den heißen brei rum


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das, was ich meine, beschreibst du doch.
> Nach DX10 kommt nichts mehr, schon deshalb, weil man Features von DX10 auch für DX9 bereitstellen kann, hat Crysis Warhead ja gezeigt.
> Also, wozu DX11, wenn die Grafik von DX9 noch nicht mal richtig genutzt wird (hat man ja wieder bei Warhead gesehen)?
> Alles ist doch nur Hype und Geschwafel der Chiphersteller, die mit ihren Benchmarkfilmchen zeigen wollen, was DX11 kann, aber sehen wird man das nie.


Ich kann dir hier nur schwer folgen. Wieso muss deiner Meinung nach eine DX Stufe erst voll ausgereizt werden (und von wem genau?), bevor man auf die nächste gehen sollte?

Wieso kommt nach DX10 nichts mehr? Was meinst du damit? Es gibt doch Version 10.1, die einige sinnvolle Neuerungen bietet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch mit fast DX10 Spezifikationen?
> Es sind GPUs auf Basis von DX9 Grafikchips.
> Also können die nur DX9, mehr nicht, da die Konsole alles hardwarebeschleunigt, wird es auch nur DX9 geben.


 Eben ganz so ist es nicht.


			
				wikipedia.de schrieb:
			
		

> Shader Model 3.0+ (bedeutet einige zusätzliche Funktionen)


Darüberhinaus hat der Xenos (basierend auf dem R600-> HD2900->DX10) eine Unified Shader Architektur, die erst mit DX10 Pflicht für entsprechende GPUs wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was du meinßt mit hat man bei warhead gesehen? Was hat man da gesehen. Was unglaubliches kann dx9, was eigentlich dx10 nur können soll? Du schwafelst irgendwie um den heißen brei rum



Crysis Warhead hat gezeigt, dass Dx 9 noch gar nicht am Ende ist.
Klar habe ich nichts gegen eine neue Schnittstelle, aber sowas will ich dann auch im Game sehen und nicht bei irgendeinem Benchmark.
DX10 ist noch nicht mal annähernd angeschnitten, DX10.1 ist überflüssig, doch was soll DX11 denn bringen, wenns keine Spiele damit gibt?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir hier nur schwer folgen. Wieso muss deiner Meinung nach eine DX Stufe erst voll ausgereizt werden (und von wem genau?), bevor man auf die nächste gehen sollte?
> 
> Wieso kommt nach DX10 nichts mehr? Was meinst du damit? Es gibt doch Version 10.1, die einige sinnvolle Neuerungen bietet.
> 
> Eben ganz so ist es nicht.



Wo bringt denn DX10.1 sinnvolle Neuerungen?
Wenn dem so wäre, würde es von Nvidia auch DX10.1 Karten geben. Aber die paar Spiele, die DX10.1 haben, sind es einfach nicht wert, dass man flächendeckend DX10.1 hat oder braucht.
Genauso ist es bei DX11.
Es muss erst mal ein Entwickler ein Spiel herausbringen, das DX11 Features hat, die man merkt.
Solange alles von der Konsole kommt, wird es nichts ändern.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus hat der Xenos (basierend auf dem R600-> HD2900->DX10) eine Unified Shader Architektur, die erst mit DX10 Pflicht für entsprechende GPUs wurde.



OK, ein Technikfeature, aber was bewirkt das?
Wer braucht das?
Merkt man davon was?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also können die nur DX9, mehr nicht, da die Konsole alles hardwarebeschleunigt, wird es auch nur DX9 geben.
> DX11 kann sich doch nur dann durchsetzen, wenn auch Spielehersteller die Schnittstelle nutzen, aber warum sollten sie, wenn auf den Konsolen nur DX9 möglich ist?
> Und für Konsolen werden Spiele entwickelt, nicht mehr für den PC.



Hm, natürlich kann z.B. eine XBox mehr als DX9 vorschreibt. Zum Beispiel beherrscht sie Hardware-Tesselation. Dafür gibt es keine Schnittstelle in DX9 und auch nicht in DX10. Erst in DX11.
Das sollte in Zukunft Konsolengames, die vorhandene Hardwaremöglichkeiten wirklich ausnutzen, besser nach Windows portierbar machen.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nach DX10 kommt nichts mehr, schon deshalb, weil man Features von DX10 auch für DX9 bereitstellen kann, hat Crysis Warhead ja gezeigt.
> Also, wozu DX11, wenn die Grafik von DX9 noch nicht mal richtig genutzt wird (hat man ja wieder bei Warhead gesehen)?





BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was du meinßt mit hat man bei warhead gesehen? Was hat man da gesehen. Was unglaubliches kann dx9, was eigentlich dx10 nur können soll? Du schwafelst irgendwie um den heißen brei rum





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead hat gezeigt, dass Dx 9 noch gar nicht am Ende ist.


Na, merkst du was`?
Du sagst Warhead zeigt, dass DX9 nicht am ende ist, ich frage wie und du sagst, dass warhead zeigt, dass dx9 nicht am ende ist.
Jetzt frage ich noch mal wie? und wenn ich jetzt keine richtige, vernünftige, begründete antwort bekomme, dann stempel ich dich als Pauschalisierter-Phrasen-Werfer ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich noch mal wie? und wenn ich jetzt keine richtige, vernünftige, begründete antwort bekomme, dann stempel ich dich als Pauschalisierter-Phrasen-Werfer ab.


 
Mach das, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, was du machst.

Die Effekte, die es bei Crysis nur unter DX10 gab, kann man bei Warhead auch unter DX9 sehen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

Euch beiden Streithähnen ist schon klar, dass es bei DX10 ff. nicht um Effekte und Eyecandy geht, oder? Optik allein lässt sich bei DX9-Hardware durch die freie Shaderprogrammierung auch erreichen. Es ist "nur" Fleißarbeit.
Ich kenne bis jetzt auch noch kein einziges DX10-Spiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Euch beiden Streithähnen ist schon klar, dass es bei DX10 ff. nicht um Effekte und Eyecandy geht, oder? Optik allein lässt sich bei DX9-Hardware durch die freie Shaderprogrammierung auch erreichen. Es ist "nur" Fleißarbeit.


 
Wir sind doch keine Streithähne, wir diskutieren nur, das kann man ja ohne Probleme machen.
Jeder hat seine Meinung und vertritt die halt.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich kenne bis jetzt auch noch kein einziges DX10-Spiel.


 
OK, DX10 Spiele kenne ich schon, aber bisher sehe ich halt nicht so viel davon.
GTA 4 zum Beispiel.
Wo sind da DX10 Effekte drinne? Ich finde keine, sieht unter XP genauso aus wie unter Vista.
Die größte Pleite von DX10 war doch der Flugsimulator von Microsoft, der vollmundig für Vista und DX10 angekündigt wurde und dann nur DX9 war.
Erst mit einem Patch wurde dann DX10 integriert und was war der Unterschied (ich habs gesehen)?
Das Wasser war etwas blauer.  

Mir gehts aber nur um die Optik. Wenn ein neues DX kommt, das neue Features bringt, dann will ich die auch im Game sehen, sonst brauche ich die neue Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir sind doch keine Streithähne, wir diskutieren nur, das kann man ja ohne Probleme machen.
> Jeder hat seine Meinung und vertritt die halt.



Dann ist ja gut. Der letzte Austausch liest sich für Unbeteiligte etwas böse. 





> OK, DX10 Spiele kenne ich schon, aber bisher sehe ich halt nicht so viel davon.
> GTA 4 zum Beispiel.



Echt? Läuft das unter XP?
Ein DX10-Spiel läuft nicht unter DX9, auch wenn es keine auffälligen Effekte hat. Dx10 ist ja keine Erweiterung von DX9, so wie DX9 eine Erweiterung seiner Vorgänger ist, sondern völlig eigenständig.
Alles sogenannten DX10-Spiele sind DX9-Spiele, die einige wenige Funktionen von Dx10 nutzen. Ob das jetzt nötig ist oder ob man das mit DX9-Funktionen erschlagen kann, darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten. 
Ziel von DX10 war eine Entrümpelung der Schnittstelle für effizientere Programmierung und die Möglichkeit der Verlagerung von Funktionen, die bei DX9 die CPU nutzen mussten, auf die Hardware der GraKa, dafür auch die "Unified Shader" von SM 4.X. Und natürlich die Standardisierung. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit Games, die mit DX8-Hardware Effekte zeigten, die auf DX9-Hardware nicht zu sehen waren. Klarer Fall von "Optimierung" auf einen bestimmten Hersteller. Hat mich echt geärgert.
Das soll es bei DX1X nicht mehr geben. Entweder kann jede Karte alles, was Direct3d hergibt, oder sie darf sich nicht kompatibel nennen.

Nachtrag: Ich habe den FSX nicht. Aber ich habe natürlich die tollen Konzeptzeichnungen gesehen , wieviel toller das mit DX10 aussehen soll. War das nix? Tja, das spricht nicht gegen DX10, sondern gegen den Spielehersteller.
Das Spiel- und DX10-Hersteller aus dem gleichen Stall kommen, gibt der Sache natürlich eine gewisse ironische Note.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach das, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, was du machst.
> 
> Die Effekte, die es bei Crysis nur unter DX10 gab, kann man bei Warhead auch unter DX9 sehen, so einfach ist das.


wie gesagt keine ahnung von dx10 und dem unterschied zu dx9 aber drüber philosophieren. solche quacksalber haben wir gerne.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

Ach so. Das ist "diskutieren".
Moment. <popcorn besorgen>
OK. Weitermachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut. Der letzte Austausch liest sich für Unbeteiligte etwas böse.


 
Jeder so, wie er interpretieren möchte. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Echt? Läuft das unter XP?


 
Wieso auch nicht.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich habe den FSX nicht. Aber ich habe natürlich die tollen Konzeptzeichnungen gesehen , wieviel toller das mit DX10 aussehen soll. War das nix? Tja, das spricht nicht gegen DX10, sondern gegen den Spielehersteller.


 
Einer der Gründe, warum Micorsoft das Entwicklerstudio auch eingestampft hat. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Spiel- und DX10-Hersteller aus dem gleichen Stall kommen, gibt der Sache natürlich eine gewisse ironische Note.


 
Echt schon peinlich, erst großmäulig FSX mit DX10 ankündigen und dann nur DX9 haben. Ein Jahr später (oder war es noch später? ) dann den Patch für DX10 hinterherschicken und man sieht keinen Unterschied, das kann es einfach nicht sein. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> wie gesagt keine ahnung von dx10 und dem unterschied zu dx9 aber drüber philosophieren. solche quacksalber haben wir gerne.


 
Ich habe schon genügend Ahnung von DX10 und DX9. Aber mir geht es letztendlich um die Umsetzung und darum, dass ich das sehe, wenn es was Neues gibt.
Bei DX10 sehe ich einen Unterschied zu DX9, OK, nicht wirklich berauschend, aber immerhin (Lichteffekte halt). Aber das plastische der Wege, das ich in Crysis und DX10 gesehen habe, gab es so in Crysis und DX9 nicht.
Doch bei Warhead war es plötzlich auch in DX9 so plastisch. 
Wieso ging das plötzlich? Erklär mir das doch bitte mal, du als Technikfreak, der offensichtlich die Games gar nicht richtig betrachtet und vergleicht.

Doch wo soll der Fortschritt von DX10.1 sein?
.... und darum geht es doch in diesem Thread. 

Ich habs gesehen, DX10.1 Spiele sind auf DX10.1 Karten teilweise langsamer als die gleichen Games in DX10 auf Nvidia Karten (Stalker Clear Sky ist da so ein Kandidat).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2009)

GTA4 war nie DX10. Und es gibt auch keine DX10-Effekte.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream 
oh man, wenn man dich reden hört. 
Um es mal mit einer Metapher auszudrücken: Du beschwerst dich, dass der Golf V nicht fliegen kann, sondern nur genau wie der Golf iV fahren, dabei muß man doch sehen können, dass er was mehr/besser kann als der vorgänger...
Genau wie du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst: Hier noch eine Methapher:
Warum kann der 200PS wagen mit Turbolader den anhänger nicht schneller ziehen, als der 200PS LKW (ohen Turbolader).

Du mixt alles und sprichst Sachen an, die überhaupt keinen zusammenhang haben. Ich sage ja du verstehst garnicht, was DX10 macht. Vielleicht solltest du dich erst noch mal bilden.

Keiner bestreitet hier, dass die Umsetzung momentan noch nicht gut ist für Dx10 bzw Dx10.1, was aber daran liegt, dass in allen spielen bis jetzt erst dx9 benutzt wurde und nur ein dx10 pfad "angehängt" wurde, dadurch muß die Graka erst den dx9 pfad berechnen und dann zusätzlich noch dx10. Wäre es rein dx10 programmiert, sähe die welt auch ganz anders aus.
Edit:Hierzu ist mir noch eine schöne Metapher eingefallen: Du Bewertest den Künstler danach, wie er eine Wand streicht, aber nicht, wie er ein Bild malt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> GTA4 war nie DX10. Und es gibt auch keine DX10-Effekte.


 
Das ist ja mal echt eine verdammte Frechheit von Rockstar. 
Weißt du wiest, weil es vielleicht eine Konsolenumsetzung ist, und die Konsolenhardware nur DX9 kann? 



BigBubby schrieb:


> quantenslipstream
> oh man, wenn man dich reden hört.
> Um es mal mit einer Metapher auszudrücken: Du beschwerst dich, dass der Golf V nicht fliegen kann, sondern nur genau wie der Golf iV fahren, dabei muß man doch sehen können, dass er was mehr/besser kann als der vorgänger...


 
Na ja, extra für dich will ich es noch mal deutlicher sagen. 
Wenn ich mir für teures Geld eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Spiel kaufe, dass eine neue Schnittstelle beherrscht und deshalb besser aussehen soll als bei der alten Schnittstelle und ich dann keinen Unterschied sehe, außer dass es viel Geld gekostet hat, den Unterschied nicht zu sehen, dann bin ich darüber sehr enttäuscht.

Und der Vergleich mit den Autos hingt.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, extra für dich will ich es noch mal deutlicher sagen.
> Wenn ich mir für teures Geld eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Spiel kaufe, dass eine neue Schnittstelle beherrscht und deshalb besser aussehen soll als bei der alten Schnittstelle und ich dann keinen Unterschied sehe, außer dass es viel Geld gekostet hat, den Unterschied nicht zu sehen, dann bin ich darüber sehr enttäuscht.
> 
> Und der Vergleich mit den Autos hingt.


Autovergleiche hinken immer, aber sie sind immer schön anschaulich 

Die neue Schnittstelle soll und kann aber nicht besser aussehen, sondern soll nur eine bessere performance bieten können, wenn sie richtig genutzt wird.
Wenn darfst du dich über die unfähigkeit bzw faulheit der programmierer beschweren, dass sie dx10(.1) nicht konsequent nutzen, was aber nicht der fehler von dx10(.1) ist, sondern von den programmierern.
So als ob du erst einen kreis in, sagen wir photoshop, mit den pinsel malst (dx9) und dann einen kreis mit der formatvorlage drüberlegst (dx10). Dass dann dx10 langsamer, schlechter, zu sein scheint, da langsamer, liegt halt nicht an dx10, sondern an den lustigen dx9, was zuerst gemacht wird, statt direkt dx10 zu benutzen, was einfach schneller geht. (Ich hoffe die metapher gefällt dir besser )


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead hat gezeigt, dass Dx 9 noch gar nicht am Ende ist.
> Klar habe ich nichts gegen eine neue Schnittstelle, aber sowas will ich dann auch im Game sehen und nicht bei irgendeinem Benchmark.
> DX10 ist noch nicht mal annähernd angeschnitten, DX10.1 ist überflüssig, doch was soll DX11 denn bringen, wenns keine Spiele damit gibt?


Was ist denn das für eine haarsträubende Argumentation. Nur weil die Spieleentwickler die neue API nicht sofort angenommen haben, ist sie "überflüssig"?! Wie schon gesagt, war das beim Wechsel von DX8 auf DX9 ähnlich, weil auch damals nicht alle Entwickler gleich auf DX9 umgestiegen sind (warum auch immer - das ist grade egal!).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo bringt denn DX10.1 sinnvolle Neuerungen?


Steht zum Teil in dem Artikel, zu dem dieser Thread gehört. Jetzt könnten man sich natürlich noch darüber streiten, wie genau jetzt "sinnvoll" definiert wird. Da die Neuerungen von DX10.1 eine bessere Bildqualität (TSAA) und mehr mehr Leistung bei gleicher Bildqualität bringen, denke ich kann man schon sagen: eindeutige Verbesserung, daher sinnvoll!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, würde es von Nvidia auch DX10.1 Karten geben. Aber die paar Spiele, die DX10.1 haben, sind es einfach nicht wert, dass man flächendeckend DX10.1 hat oder braucht.


Woher weißt du denn, dass nVidia den richigen Weg geht? Hast du damals zu Zeiten der X800 (SM2b) und der Geforce 6800 (SM3) auch gedacht, SM3 ist überflüssig, weil es zu Anfang neben irgend einem Splinter Cell Teil kaum andere Spiele gab, die DX9c dermaßen nutzten? Wenn ja, dann siehst du ja aktuell, dass du sehr falsch gelegen hättest.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei DX11.
> Es muss erst mal ein Entwickler ein Spiel herausbringen, das DX11 Features hat, die man merkt.


Wie können denn die Entwickler ein Spiel für DX11 programmieren, wenn M$ noch keine Spezifikationen entwickelt/ veröffentlich hätte?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange alles von der Konsole kommt, wird es nichts ändern.


Dass die Konsolen die Entwicklung der Spielegrgafik (mal wieder) grade eher negativ beeinflusst, darüber waren wir uns ja schon einig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, ein Technikfeature, aber was bewirkt das?


Es gibt den Programmieren zumindest die Möglichkeit mehr aus der Hardware zu holen, als einer gewöhnlichen PC Graka mit SM3.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer braucht das?


 Provokante Frage, provokante Antwort: KEINE SAU, weil PC/ Konsolenspiele nicht überlebensnotwendig sind! Genau so bescheuerte Gegenfrage, wer braucht denn DX9?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Merkt man davon was?


Das müsste man jemanden Fragen, der eine Engine auf dieser Hardware programmiert und jeweils mit und ohne dieses Feature versucht hat, die selbe Grafikqualität oder mehr Leistung zu erreichen. ATI und M$ werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, die sind schließlich nicht seit gestern am Markt.

Edit:


BigBubby schrieb:


> Keiner bestreitet hier, dass die Umsetzung momentan noch nicht gut ist für Dx10 bzw Dx10.1, was aber daran liegt, dass in allen spielen bis jetzt *erst dx9 benutzt wurde und nur ein dx10 pfad "angehängt" wurde, dadurch muß die Graka erst den dx9 pfad berechnen und dann zusätzlich noch dx10*. Wäre es rein dx10 programmiert, sähe die welt auch ganz anders aus.


 An sich ist deine Argumentation gut, aber die fett markierte Passage ist, denke ich, von der technischen Seite nicht korrekt. Aber die Aussage dahinter hab ich wohl verstanden und will nochmal ein Auto-Beispiel dazu geben. Wenn ein Auto auf Basis des Golf (DX9) gebaut wird, wie der A3 (DX10), dann wird der A3 zwangsweise sehr ähnlich wie der Golf. Wird ein Auto aber unabhängig vom Golf entwickelt, wie z.B. der R8 (DX10 only/ kein DX9 Fallback), dann haben Golf und R8 nur noch grundlegen Ähnlichkeiten (vier Räder, Türen usw.).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die neue Schnittstelle soll und kann aber nicht besser aussehen, sondern soll nur eine bessere performance bieten können, *wenn sie richtig genutzt wird.*


 
Genau das ist das Problem.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn darfst du dich über die unfähigkeit bzw faulheit der programmierer beschweren, dass sie dx10(.1) nicht konsequent nutzen, was aber nicht der fehler von dx10(.1) ist, sondern von den programmierern.


 
Jep, mache ich doch auch, siehe GTA 4.
Trotzdem... DX10 gibts seit zwei Jahren und auch heute noch kommen Titel raus, die nur DX9 sind (Fear 2), und man hört dann von den Entwicklern, dass die DX10 nicht brauchen um das darstellen zu können, was sie wollen (wieder Fear 2).
Wird also DX10 von den Entwicklern gemieden? 
Wenn ja, aus welchem Grund?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine haarsträubende Argumentation. Nur weil die Spieleentwickler die neue API nicht sofort angenommen haben, ist sie "überflüssig"?! Wie schon gesagt, war das beim Wechsel von DX8 auf DX9 ähnlich, weil auch damals nicht alle Entwickler gleich auf DX9 umgestiegen sind


 
Wieso harrsträubend?
Die Spieleentwickler scheinen mit DX9 ja völlig zufrieden zu sein, sonst würde sie ja DX10 konsequenter nutzen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> (warum auch immer - das ist grade egal!).


 
Genau das ist es aber, was mich interessiert, DX10 gibts ja schon eine Weile.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn, dass nVidia den richigen Weg geht? Hast du damals zu Zeiten der X800 (SM2b) und der Geforce 6800 (SM3) auch gedacht, SM3 ist überflüssig, weil es zu Anfang neben irgend einem Splinter Cell Teil kaum andere Spiele gab, die DX9c dermaßen nutzten? Wenn ja, dann siehst du ja aktuell, dass du sehr falsch gelegen hättest.


 
OK, da liegst du richtig, aber woher willst du wissen, dass es DX10.1 nicht anders ergehen wird?
Schon deshalb, weil DX11 in den Startlöchern steht, scheint der Zug für DX10.1 abgefahren zu sein.
Ich denke da nur mal an DX8.1



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie können denn die Entwickler ein Spiel für DX11 programmieren, wenn M$ noch keine Spezifikationen entwickelt/ veröffentlich hätte?


 
Jetzt werden auch noch keine DX11 Spiele entwickelt, weil es die Schnittstelle nocht nicht gibt. 
Mir geht es darum, dass in der Zukunft DX11 wirklich benutzt wird.
Habe da aber so meine Zweifel, weil nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen kommen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dass die Konsolen die Entwicklung der Spielegrgafik (mal wieder) grade eher negativ beeinflusst, darüber waren wir uns ja schon einig.


 
Jep, ganz genau, da schwingen wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Provokante Frage, provokante Antwort: KEINE SAU, weil PC/ Konsolenspiele nicht überlebensnotwendig sind! Genau so bescheuerte Gegenfrage, wer braucht denn DX9?


 
Jetzt fängst du aber an zu philosophieren. 
Da könnte ich auch kontern, wozu einen Quad Core, wenns ein Pentium 4 auch noch macht. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das müsste man jemanden Fragen, der eine Engine auf dieser Hardware programmiert und jeweils mit und ohne dieses Feature versucht hat, die selbe Grafikqualität oder mehr Leistung zu erreichen. ATI und M$ werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, die sind schließlich nicht seit gestern am Markt.


 
Jo, jo, schon klar, aber ich habe weder einen Leistungsvorteil noch einen Qualitätsvorteil von DX10.1 gesehen oder erfahren, also bleibt die Frage im Raum stehen... wozu?


PS: könntest du mal statt M$ (wieso eigentlich das Dollarzeichen?) Microsoft auch ausschreiben?


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso harrsträubend?


Du schreibst: 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DX10 ist noch nicht mal annähernd angeschnitten, DX10.1 ist überflüssig, doch was soll DX11 denn bringen, wenns keine Spiele damit gibt?


 Diese Aussage finde ich einfach seltsam, weil ich den Sinn nicht ganz verstehe. Ich verstehe deine Aussage so: "DX10.1 und DX11 sind überflüssig, weil DX10 noch nicht mal genutzt wird." Falls ich damit richtig liege, frage ich nochmal. Wieso muss deiner Meinung nach erst DX10 angenommen werden, bevor man den Schritt zu 10.1 oder gleich 11 gehen darf. Das ist für mich nicht logisch. DX10.1 bügelt quasi einige Unzulänglichkeiten von DX10 aus, wie es ein Patch für ein Spiel auch macht. DX10.1 ist nun mal nicht überflüssig, blos weil es bislang noch wenig genutzt wird. Ich meine, worüber diskutieren wir hier? Da ist eine Software (DX10) und die wurde verbessert (DX10.1), was soll denn daran negativ sein? Ob und wie das jeder für sich nutzt ist doch egal, Fakt ist jedoch, DX10.1 bringt Vorteile. Selbst wenn DX10.1 gar nicht genutzt würde, dann wäre es doch ein evolutionärer Schritt zu einer besseren API.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Spieleentwickler scheinen mit DX9 ja völlig zufrieden zu sein, sonst würde sie ja DX10 konsequenter nutzen.


 Das ist ja jetzt schon ein wenig pauschalisiert. Das war bestimmt mit dem Erscheinen von DX10 so. Ich schätze mal heute würden viel mehr Entwickler (einige machen es ja doch trotz Cross-Plattform-Engine) auf DX1x.x setzten, wenn da nicht die Konsolen wären und eben die Umstellung auf Ungewohntes. Wenn man mal Interviews mit Spieleentwicklern liest, dann wird schon deutlich, dass mit DX9 eben nicht alles Gewünschte machbar ist.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das ist es aber, was mich interessiert, DX10 gibts ja schon eine Weile.


 Ich weiß nicht warum DX9 damals zögerlich angenommen wurde und ich kann in der heutigen Situation mit DX10(.1), wie du, auch nur vermuten, dass die Konsolen schuld sind, da mittlerweile DX10 fähige Hard- und Software zumindest unter den PC Spielern großflächig verbreitet ist. Letztendes ist es doch egal woran es genau liegt, weil es erstens sowieso nicht zu ändern ist und es zweitens auch in der Vergangenheit immer irgendwelche Gründe gab warum Feature X nicht sofort Verwendung fand.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, da liegst du richtig, aber woher willst du wissen, dass es DX10.1 nicht anders ergehen wird?
> Schon deshalb, weil DX11 in den Startlöchern steht, scheint der Zug für DX10.1 abgefahren zu sein.
> Ich denke da nur mal an DX8.1


War DX8.1 denn in irgendeiner Weise schlimm/ negativ/ schwachsinnig? Es ist mir offengesagt völlig Wurst, ob es nun 3, 5, 10 oder 150 Spiele mit DX10.1 Unterstützung geben wird. Ich seh' das so als "nice to have". "Schön", wenn es Spiel DX10.1 unterstützt, aber "egal", wenn es das nicht tut.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass in der Zukunft DX11 wirklich benutzt wird.
> Habe da aber so meine Zweifel, weil nur noch Konsolenumsetzungen kommen.


 Das lässt sich schwer einschätzen und hängt unter anderem davon ab, was mit DX11 möglich ist. Lohnt sich der Mehraufwand für Cross-Plattform-Engine-Entwickler eine weitere API nur für den PC Spieler zu implementieren; aktuell mit DX10 ist dieser Mehraufwand für viele Entwickler eher weniger lohnenswert und wir wissen ja warum.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du aber an zu philosophieren.
> Da könnte ich auch kontern, wozu einen Quad Core, wenns ein Pentium 4 auch noch macht.


 Sorry, da konnte ich nicht anders. Aber du hast offenbar begriffen, was ich sagen wollte. Denn du hast so den Eindruck gemacht als ob du glaubtest die Entwicklung von DX10 zu 10.1 zu 11 sei überflüssig, nach dem Motto "früher war alles besser".





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, jo, schon klar, aber ich habe weder einen Leistungsvorteil noch einen Qualitätsvorteil von DX10.1 gesehen oder erfahren, also bleibt die Frage im Raum stehen... wozu?


Wirklich? xD hast du mal den Artikel zu diesem Thread gelesen? Hier auf PCGH.de sind doch schon mehrere Benchmarks gemacht worden und auch im Magazin wurde über die Vorteile von DX 10.1 berichtet. Aber wie ich grade gesehen habe, wirst du mit deiner 8800GT auch niemals die Chance haben diese Vorteile zu erleben (genau wie ich auch).





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> PS: könntest du mal statt M$ (wieso eigentlich das Dollarzeichen?) Microsoft auch ausschreiben?


Ich finde das "$" in diesem Zusammenhang sehr originell. Da Microsoft aus gewissen Gründen oftmals mit Geld in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist es ein wenig ironisch die übliche Abkürzung "MS" gegen "M$" zu tauschen.


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das "$" in diesem Zusammenhang sehr originell. Da Microsoft aus gewissen Gründen oftmals mit Geld in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist es ein wenig ironisch die übliche Abkürzung "MS" gegen "M$" zu tauschen.

Klar, man kann über Microsoft denken was man will, doch zu bedenken ist, hätten wir damals die Möglichkeiten gehabt, würden wir sie auch so exessiv genutzt haben, wie Bill Gates.

Es gab zu damaliger Zeit viele OS Hersteller, nehmen wir mal z.B. IBM mit seinem OS 2 Warp 3, ich habe dieses Programm immer noch am laufen. Kurios dabei, IBM war der Zeit damals weit voraus. Schon damals als Microsoft noch mit Windows 3.11 rumeierte, hatte man bei IBM schon die Möglichkeit zwischen den Desktops umschalten zu können. Ein Schmankerl, welches selbst Vista heute noch nicht bietet.

Aber zurück zum Thema, sein wir mal gespannt, ob die Graka Hersteller bei DX 11 endlich die Möglichkeiten ausnutzen, die die Softwareentwickler zur Verfügung stellen. So lange die Softwareentwickler diese Schnittstellen nicht bis zur Neige ausnutzen, kann auch NVIDIA oder ATI/AMD nichts machen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du schreibst: Diese Aussage finde ich einfach seltsam, weil ich den Sinn nicht ganz verstehe. Ich verstehe deine Aussage so: "DX10.1 und DX11 sind überflüssig, weil DX10 noch nicht mal genutzt wird." Falls ich damit richtig liege, frage ich nochmal. Wieso muss deiner Meinung nach erst DX10 angenommen werden, bevor man den Schritt zu 10.1 oder gleich 11 gehen darf. Das ist für mich nicht logisch. DX10.1 bügelt quasi einige Unzulänglichkeiten von DX10 aus, wie es ein Patch für ein Spiel auch macht. DX10.1 ist nun mal nicht überflüssig, blos weil es bislang noch wenig genutzt wird. Ich meine, worüber diskutieren wir hier? Da ist eine Software (DX10) und die wurde verbessert (DX10.1), was soll denn daran negativ sein? Ob und wie das jeder für sich nutzt ist doch egal, Fakt ist jedoch, DX10.1 bringt Vorteile. Selbst wenn DX10.1 gar nicht genutzt würde, dann wäre es doch ein evolutionärer Schritt zu einer besseren API.


 
Aha, also ist es dir im Prinzip völlig egal, ob eine neue Schnittstelle genutzt wird, Hauptsache sie ist da? 
Finde ich jetzt etwas merkwürdig (will jetzt nicht wieder mit einem Autovergleich kommen ).



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt schon ein wenig pauschalisiert. Das war bestimmt mit dem Erscheinen von DX10 so. Ich schätze mal heute würden viel mehr Entwickler (einige machen es ja doch trotz Cross-Plattform-Engine) auf DX1x.x setzten, wenn da nicht die Konsolen wären und eben die Umstellung auf Ungewohntes. Wenn man mal Interviews mit Spieleentwicklern liest, dann wird schon deutlich, dass mit DX9 eben nicht alles Gewünschte machbar ist.


 
Dann hast du andere Interviews gelesen als ich.
Dort waren die Entwickler sehr zufrieden mit der Plattform DX9, schon deshalb, weil sie ein Spiel für alle Platformen entwickelt haben, dass nicht extra noch geändert werden soll, nur weil es beim PC eine Schnittstelle Names DX10 (DX10.1) gibt.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum DX9 damals zögerlich angenommen wurde und ich kann in der heutigen Situation mit DX10(.1), wie du, auch nur vermuten, dass die Konsolen schuld sind, da mittlerweile DX10 fähige Hard- und Software zumindest unter den PC Spielern großflächig verbreitet ist. Letztendes ist es doch egal woran es genau liegt, weil es erstens sowieso nicht zu ändern ist und es zweitens auch in der Vergangenheit immer irgendwelche Gründe gab warum Feature X nicht sofort Verwendung fand.


 
OK, um das noch mal Klar zu stellen, ich persönlich habe ja nichts gegen DX10.1 und auch nichts gegen ATI, die das hardwaremäßig unterstützen. Es ist nur ärmlich, dass Microsoft eine neue Schnittstelle (oder das Update dazu) herausbringt und niemand interessiert sich dafür.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> War DX8.1 denn in irgendeiner Weise schlimm/ negativ/ schwachsinnig? Es ist mir offengesagt völlig Wurst, ob es nun 3, 5, 10 oder 150 Spiele mit DX10.1 Unterstützung geben wird. Ich seh' das so als "nice to have". "Schön", wenn es Spiel DX10.1 unterstützt, aber "egal", wenn es das nicht tut.


 
DX8.1 ist mir jetzt gar nicht so bewusst geworden. Erst mit DX9 wurde es wieder geschmeidig. 
Aber war DX8.1 notwendig um den Schritt zu DX9 machen zu können?
Genauso muss man fragen, braucht es DX10.1 um DX11 zu machen und werden DX11 Spiele (wenn es die mal gibt) noch irgendwas von DX10.1 oder 10 oder was auch immer haben?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich schwer einschätzen und hängt unter anderem davon ab, was mit DX11 möglich ist. Lohnt sich der Mehraufwand für Cross-Plattform-Engine-Entwickler eine weitere API nur für den PC Spieler zu implementieren; aktuell mit DX10 ist dieser Mehraufwand für viele Entwickler eher weniger lohnenswert und wir wissen ja warum.


 
Genau das enttäuscht mich auch so. Da kauft man neue Grafikkarten und dann sieht es immer noch genauso aus wie mit den alten (OK, die neuen sind schneller, aber darum geht es nicht).



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sorry, da konnte ich nicht anders. Aber du hast offenbar begriffen, was ich sagen wollte. Denn du hast so den Eindruck gemacht als ob du glaubtest die Entwicklung von DX10 zu 10.1 zu 11 sei überflüssig, nach dem Motto "früher war alles besser".


 
Früher war nicht alles besser (ich will keine Grafik mehr, die auf DX4 basiert ). Aber wenn es eine neue DX Version gibt, sollte man sie auch nutzen, macht aber keiner so richtig.
Noch nicht mal DX10 hat sich überall durchgesetzt (siehe Fear 2 oder GTA 4). Das ist dann schon enttäuschend. 
Da gibts neue Games und die sehen unter XP genauso aus wie unter Vista, obwohl extra gesagt wird, dass sie DX10 haben (einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von DX10 sehe ich da auch nicht, weil Vista den eh gleich wieder auffrisst).



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wirklich? xD hast du mal den Artikel zu diesem Thread gelesen? Hier auf PCGH.de sind doch schon mehrere Benchmarks gemacht worden und auch im Magazin wurde über die Vorteile von DX 10.1 berichtet. Aber wie ich grade gesehen habe, wirst du mit deiner 8800GT auch niemals die Chance haben diese Vorteile zu erleben (genau wie ich auch).


 
Jetzt kommst du mit Benchmarks.. 
Dir ist schon klar, dass mich Benchmarks nicht interessieren?
Ich will eine neue Schnittstelle nicht in irgendeinem Benchmark sehen, sondern in einem Spiel. 
Ach ja, ich spiele mit der GTX 260 und dem Phenom 2. 
Auch wenn die ebenfalls nur DX10 kann, aber das reicht ja. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich finde das "$" in diesem Zusammenhang sehr originell. Da Microsoft aus gewissen Gründen oftmals mit Geld in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist es ein wenig ironisch die übliche Abkürzung "MS" gegen "M$" zu tauschen.


 
Ich finde, man sollte Microsoft ruhig ausschreiben.
Sonst könnte man das $ bei allen Firmen reinmachen, denn darum gehts es diesen ja.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, also ist es dir im Prinzip völlig egal, ob eine neue Schnittstelle genutzt wird, Hauptsache sie ist da?
> Finde ich jetzt etwas merkwürdig (will jetzt nicht wieder mit einem Autovergleich kommen ).


Man kann ja nicht vorhersehen, wie gut eine neue Schnittstelle angenommen wird. Wäre es besser auf DX10.1 zu verzichten, nur weil es eventuell nicht so viele Spiele nutzen werden? Ich persönlich stehe auf Neuerungen und finde es schade, wenn diese nicht richtig genutzt werden.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du andere Interviews gelesen als ich.
> Dort waren die Entwickler sehr zufrieden mit der Plattform DX9, schon deshalb, weil sie ein Spiel für alle Platformen entwickelt haben, dass nicht extra noch geändert werden soll, nur weil es beim PC eine Schnittstelle Names DX10 (DX10.1) gibt.


Das da noch keine Einigkeit besteht, sehen wir an den aktuellen Engines. Einige nutzen es andere (leider) nicht.






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, um das noch mal Klar zu stellen, ich persönlich habe ja nichts gegen DX10.1 und auch nichts gegen ATI, die das hardwaremäßig unterstützen. Es ist nur ärmlich, dass Microsoft eine neue Schnittstelle (oder das Update dazu) herausbringt und niemand interessiert sich dafür.


 Wieso sagst du dann DX10.1 sei unnütz?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber war DX8.1 notwendig um den Schritt zu DX9 machen zu können?
> Genauso muss man fragen, braucht es DX10.1 um DX11 zu machen und werden DX11 Spiele (wenn es die mal gibt) noch irgendwas von DX10.1 oder 10 oder was auch immer haben?


Microsoft entwickelt die Schnittstelle doch stetig weiter, was wäre jetzt der Vorteil immer nur paar Jahre eine ganzzahlige Version zu bringen gegenüber kleineren Zwischenschritten in kürzerem Abstand?

Stell dir mal vor Micro$oft () hätte nur DX9a veröffentlicht und hätte dann Jahre später gleich DX10 ohne die Zwischenschritte 9b und 9c gemacht. Wäre das jetzt aus heutiger Sicht als Spieler eher negativ oder positiv?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das enttäuscht mich auch so. Da kauft man neue Grafikkarten und dann sieht es immer noch genauso aus wie mit den alten (OK, die neuen sind schneller, aber darum geht es nicht).


Das sehe ich auch so. Je mehr Microsoft seine Schnittstelle ausbaut, desto interessanter wird sie doch für Entwickler. Stell dir mal vor, da ist ein Studio, dass sich die Mühe nicht machen will ihre Cross-Plattform-Engine für den PC auf DX10 zu erweitern. Aber dank DX10.1 und dessen Neuerungen würde sich die Erweiterung doch lohnen. So sehe ich das.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst du mit Benchmarks..
> Dir ist schon klar, dass mich Benchmarks nicht interessieren?
> Ich will eine neue Schnittstelle nicht in irgendeinem Benchmark sehen, sondern in einem Spiel.


Die Benchmarks und Screenshots sind doch mit Spielen gemacht worden. Was willst du mehr? Oder erkennst du nicht, dass du mit einer HD4xxx dank DX10.1 mit mehr Details oder einer höheren Auflösung spielen könntest?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht vorhersehen, wie gut eine neue Schnittstelle angenommen wird. Wäre es besser auf DX10.1 zu verzichten, nur weil es eventuell nicht so viele Spiele nutzen werden? Ich persönlich stehe auf Neuerungen und finde es schade, wenn diese nicht richtig genutzt werden.


 
DX10.1 wird ja nicht genutzt, also ist es auch nicht zwingend notwendig.
Microsoft wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben jetzt DX11 rauszubringen und nicht erst abwarten wollen, wer DX10.1 nutzt.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wieso sagst du dann DX10.1 sei unnütz?


 
Weils keiner wriklich nutzt, genauso wie DX10 noch nicht überall angekommen sind. Nutzlos sind sie deshalb ja nicht, aber es ist halt schade, dass neue Schnittstellen nicht sofort auch genutzt werden.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Microsoft entwickelt die Schnittstelle doch stetig weiter, was wäre jetzt der Vorteil immer nur paar Jahre eine ganzzahlige Version zu bringen gegenüber kleineren Zwischenschritten in kürzerem Abstand?


 
Keine Ahnung, es kommt immer darauf an, wie sinnvoll die Weiterentwicklung ist, bzw. was das Update auf den Zwischenschritt bringt und ob der User auch Nutzen davon hat.
Nur einfach ein Marketing Spruch reicht da nicht.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor Micro$oft () hätte nur DX9a veröffentlicht und hätte dann Jahre später gleich DX10 ohne die Zwischenschritte 9b und 9c gemacht. Wäre das jetzt aus heutiger Sicht als Spieler eher negativ oder positiv?


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendeinen Unterschied gemacht hätte.
Genauso als wenn es niemals DX10.1 gegen hätte und man sofort auf DX11 setzen wird.
Wurde DX8.1 gebraucht um DX9 zu machen?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Je mehr Microsoft seine Schnittstelle ausbaut, desto interessanter wird sie doch für Entwickler. Stell dir mal vor, da ist ein Studio, dass sich die Mühe nicht machen will ihre Cross-Plattform-Engine für den PC auf DX10 zu erweitern. Aber dank DX10.1 und dessen Neuerungen würde sich die Erweiterung doch lohnen. So sehe ich das.


 
Jep, das sehe ich natürlich auch so, eine neue Schnittstelle sollte genutzt werden, aber bei DX10.1 ist das halt ein Problem, dass sowohl Entwickler als auch Hardwarehersteller da nicht mitmachen.
Ich würde das übrigens nicht anders sehen, wenn ich dtatt der Nvidia eine ATI Karte hätte. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks und Screenshots sind doch mit Spielen gemacht worden. Was willst du mehr? Oder erkennst du nicht, dass du mit einer HD4xxx dank DX10.1 mit mehr Details oder einer höheren Auflösung spielen könntest?


 
Kann man eben nicht, habs ja selbst ausprobiert. DX10.1 bringt einfach keinen Vorteil bei Clear Sky.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DX10.1 wird ja nicht genutzt, also ist es auch nicht zwingend notwendig.
> Microsoft wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben jetzt DX11 rauszubringen und nicht erst abwarten wollen, wer DX10.1 nutzt.


DX10.1 wird doch genutzt, sonst wäre die News gar nicht erst da! DX11 (ist es überhaupt schon offiziell draußen?) ist doch momentan noch kein Thema, erst recht nicht, wenn die Hardware dafür gänzlich fehlt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Weils keiner wriklich nutzt*, genauso wie DX10 noch nicht überall angekommen sind. *Nutzlos sind sie deshalb ja nicht*, aber es ist halt schade, dass neue Schnittstellen nicht sofort auch genutzt werden.


Bei dieser Antwort auf meine Frage widersprichst du dir selbst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, es kommt immer darauf an, wie sinnvoll die Weiterentwicklung ist, bzw. was das Update auf den Zwischenschritt bringt und ob der User auch Nutzen davon hat.
> Nur einfach ein Marketing Spruch reicht da nicht.


Klar, reicht nur ein Marketing Spruch niemandem. Auf dem Papier bringt DX10.1 definitiv Vorteile gegenüber DX10 (bring mich an dieser Stelle nicht dazu eine großartige Suchaktion nach den DX10.1 Features zu starten ). Ob und wie clever das von Entwicklern letztendlich genutzt wird, kann Microsoft wohl schlecht vorhersehen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendeinen Unterschied gemacht hätte.


 Ich gebe hierzu mal ein kleines Beispiel: Far Cry (1) nutzte zuerst nur DX9b und damit das SM2. Dank Updates nutzt es nun auch DX9c und ermöglicht somit auch HDRR. Beschränke deine Graka doch mal per Tool auf SM2 (DX9b) und starte dann mal Crysis (Warhead). Dann poste mal, ob du einen Unterschied siehst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso als wenn es niemals DX10.1 gegen hätte und man sofort auf DX11 setzen wird.
> Wurde DX8.1 gebraucht um DX9 zu machen?


 Die erste Aussage ist spekulativ. Fakt ist, DX10.1 wird bereits genutzt.

DX8.1 wurde auch genutzt. Klar hätte man möglicherweise drauf verzichten können. Aber wo willst du da die Grenze ziehen? Ab wann kann "man" verzichten? Wie gesagt, im Grunde genommen brauchen wir gar kein DX.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man eben nicht, habs ja selbst ausprobiert. DX10.1 bringt einfach keinen Vorteil bei Clear Sky.


Dann ist das für dich persönlich blöd, weil du bei Stalker CS nichts bemerkt hast. Den längeren Balken bei HAWX und Assassin's Creed kannst du aber nicht weg diskutieren.

Edit: Leerzeichen entfernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> DX10.1 wird doch genutzt...


 
Wie gesagt, wo? ich sehe und merke davon nichts. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> sonst wäre die News gar nicht erst da! DX11 (ist es überhaupt schon offiziell draußen?) ist doch momentan noch kein Thema, erst recht nicht, wenn die Hardware dafür gänzlich fehlt.


 
Nö, DX11 kommt ja erst mit Win7.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Antwort auf meine Frage widersprichst du dir selbst.


 
Nö, sehe ich nicht so.
Mich stört es nicht, wenn Microsoft eine neue Schnittstelle rausbringt, mich stört es nur, wenn es nicht zur Kenntniss genommen wird und man nichts davon im Game merkt (und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit dem Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von DX10.1 zu DX10, davon merke ich auch nichts).



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Klar, reicht nur ein Marketing Spruch niemandem. Auf dem Papier bringt DX10.1 definitiv Vorteile gegenüber DX10 (bring mich an dieser Stelle nicht dazu eine großartige Suchaktion nach den DX10.1 Features zu starten ). Ob und wie clever das von Entwicklern letztendlich genutzt wird, kann Microsoft wohl schlecht vorhersehen.


 
Aber wieso wirft Micosoft es dann auf den Markt?
Warum nicht gleich alles in DX11 drücken, was ja diese Monate kommt?
Microsoft sollte sich erst mal im Klaren sein, dass eine neues Schnittstelle erst dann auch genutzt wird, wenn die alte nicht mehr dafür reicht, das so darstellen zu können, wie es die Entwickler es haben wollen.
Wenn aber die meisten Entwickler mit DX9 zufrieden sind (wie gesagt Konsolenumsetzungen sei dank ), dann ist es nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
Bei DX10 hat Crysis gezeigt, was sie kann, aber die folgenden Spiele haben darauf nicht mehr zugegriffen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich gebe hierzu mal ein kleines Beispiel: Far Cry (1) nutzte zuerst nur DX9b und damit das SM2. Dank Updates nutzt es nun auch DX9c und ermöglicht somit auch HDRR. Beschränke deine Graka doch mal per Tool auf SM2 (DX9b) und starte dann mal Crysis (Warhead). Dann poste mal, ob du einen Unterschied siehst.


 
He he he, Crysis ist ein DX10 Spiel. 
Klar macht es einen Unterschied ob ich nun Crysis in DX10 oder in 9 spiele.
Aber Clear Sky sieht in DX10.1 und DX10 genauso aus.
Schlimm ist es doch, dass angebliche DX10 Spiele auch in DX9 gleich aussehen.
Da wird meiner Meinung nach der Anwender betrogen, gerade, wenn es eine Konsolenumsetzung ist und man mit extra Features für PC Spieler wirbt (hat Microsoft mit dem FSX ja hinlänglich gemacht).



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage ist spekulativ. Fakt ist, DX10.1 wird bereits genutzt.


 
Aha, hast du mal ein paar Spiele zur Hand, die DX10.1 sichtbar nutzen?
Also nicht so ein Pseudonutzen wie Clear Sky?
Vielleicht sogar mit einem Vergleichsscreenshot?
Wie gesagt, bei Clear Sky sehen die Screenshot für mich identisch aus.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> DX8.1 wurde auch genutzt. Klar hätte man möglicherweise drauf verzichten können. Aber wo willst du da die Grenze ziehen? Ab wann kann "man" verzichten? Wie gesagt, im Grunde genommen brauchen wir gar kein DX.


 
Klar, keiner braucht einen Spiele PC, eine analoge Kamera ist auch gut. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann ist das für dich persönlich blöd, weil du bei Stalker CS nichts bemerkt hast. Den längeren Balken bei HAWX und Assassin's Creed kannst du aber nicht weg diskutieren.


 
Welchen längeren Balken bitte schön?
HAWX sieht doch in DX9 genauso aus wie in DX10 oder DX10.1.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wieso wirft Micosoft es dann auf den Markt?


Weil DX10.1 quasi ein Patch für DX10 ist und nur einige Sachen verbessert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich alles in DX11 drücken, was ja diese Monate kommt?


 Weil es, wie du schon sagst, erstmal noch Monate dauert bis es raus kommt, dann noch mehrere Monate bis die Hardware einigermaßen verbreitet ist und angepasste Engines auf dem Markt sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei DX10 hat Crysis gezeigt, was sie kann, aber die folgenden Spiele haben darauf nicht mehr zugegriffen.He he he, Crysis ist ein DX10 Spiel.
> Klar macht es einen Unterschied ob ich nun Crysis in DX10 oder in 9 spiele.


 Ich schreibe es extra nochmal für dich. Nicht nur Warhead, sondern auch Crysis kann man in höchsten Details auch in DX9 spielen. Du solltest deine Graka mal auf SM2 (DX9b) limitieren und Crysis (Warhead) testen, damit du mal siehst wie groß der Unterschied zu DX9c bzw. zum SM3 ist (ähnlich wie DX10.1 aktuell).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Clear Sky sieht in DX10.1 und DX10 genauso aus.


 Sieht es eben nicht! Was besser aussieht, darüber ließe sich vielleicht streiten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, hast du mal ein paar Spiele zur Hand, die DX10.1 sichtbar nutzen?
> Also nicht so ein Pseudonutzen wie Clear Sky?
> Vielleicht sogar mit einem Vergleichsscreenshot?


 Mangels entsprechender Hardware kann ich leider keine anfertigen. Hier auf PCGH.de wurden schon oft Vergleiche bzw. Performance Messungen vorgenommen. Werde mal schauen, ob ich was finde.

DirectX 10.1 für höhere Fps in Tom Clancy's HAWX - Tom Clancy's HAWX, DirectX 10.1

Rage3D.com : Assassin's Creed - First DX10.1 Title? [ Assassin's Creed - First DX10.1 Title? ]

Was erwartest du denn, was bei so einem kleinen Versionssprung passiert?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welchen längeren Balken bitte schön?


Selbst wenn du das Balkendiagramm nicht verstehen würdest, so musst du doch wissen, dass 61 mehr sind als 56 (HD4890) bzw. 35 mehr sind als 30 (HD3870).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> HAWX sieht doch in DX9 genauso aus wie in DX10 oder DX10.1.



Tom Clancy's HAWX: Vergleichsbilder DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 - Tom Clancy's HAWX, DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DX10

Wenn du das jetzt nicht akzeptierst, stimmt mit dir was nicht oder du willst mich veräppeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es extra nochmal für dich. Nicht nur Warhead, sondern auch Crysis kann man in höchsten Details auch in DX9 spielen. Du solltest deine Graka mal auf SM2 (DX9b) limitieren und Crysis (Warhead) testen, damit du mal siehst wie groß der Unterschied zu DX9c bzw. zum SM3 ist (ähnlich wie DX10.1 aktuell).


 
Du kannst aber den Unterschied von DX10.1 zu DX10 nicht mit DX10 zu 9b gleichsetzen. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du das Balkendiagramm nicht verstehen würdest, so musst du doch wissen, dass 61 mehr sind als 56 (HD4890) bzw. 35 mehr sind als 30 (HD3870).


 
Achso, das Balkendiagramm meinst du. 
OK, nettes Diagramm, aber eher bringt es was, wenn ich eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehme. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Tom Clancy's HAWX: Vergleichsbilder DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 - Tom Clancy's HAWX, DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DX10
> 
> Wenn du das jetzt nicht akzeptierst, stimmt mit dir was nicht oder du willst mich veräppeln.


 
Ha ha ha, ich schmeiß mich weg. 
Den ollen Milchglaseffekt, den nennst du jetzt besser? 
Das ist doch völlig Banane.
Ich habe HAWX auf XP und Vista gespielt, ich habe davon aber nichts gesehen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Mai 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Tom Clancy's HAWX: Vergleichsbilder DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 - Tom Clancy's HAWX, DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DX10
> 
> Wenn du das jetzt nicht akzeptierst, stimmt mit dir was nicht oder du willst mich veräppeln.



Außer den zwei hellen und nervigen Streifen sehe ich irgendwie keinen relevanten Unterschied zwischen DX10 und DX10.1...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, das Balkendiagramm meinst du.
> OK, nettes Diagramm, aber eher bringt es was, wenn ich eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehme.



Vor allem eine Grafikkarte bei der die Texturen nicht fröhlich vor sich hin flimmeren....

Ganz ehrlich, was bringen mir die sehr mickrigen optischen Verbesserungen in DX10.1 gegenüber DX10, wenn dafür die Texturen munter weiter vor sich hin flimmern? Ganz einfach, nichts


----------



## BigBubby (11. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Außer den zwei hellen und nervigen Streifen sehe ich irgendwie keinen relevanten Unterschied zwischen DX10 und DX10.1...



das du keinen utnerschied zu dx10.1 siehst, wundert mich kaum. ist dx9 und dx10 und nicht 10 und 10.1.
Dazu schau dir mal die schatten bei den gebäuden an...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das du keinen utnerschied zu dx10.1 siehst, wundert mich kaum. ist dx9 und dx10 und nicht 10 und 10.1.
> Dazu schau dir mal die schatten bei den gebäuden an...


 
Das ist ja das Armselige. 
Zwischen DX10.1 und DX10 ist der Unterschied also noch größer.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das du keinen utnerschied zu dx10.1 siehst, wundert mich kaum. ist dx9 und dx10 und nicht 10 und 10.1.
> Dazu schau dir mal die schatten bei den gebäuden an...



Hast recht, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede erkennen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hast recht, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede erkennen kann.


 
Ist so, als wenn man sich ein Foto einer 5MP Kamera anguckt und dann dazu das gleiche Motiv mit einer 10MP Kamera aufgenommen.
Außer stärkerem Bildrauschen bei der 10MP siehts gleich aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2009)

Alles in Allen bietet HAWX unter DX10 eine aufwändigere Beleuchtung. Das kann man jetzt gut oder doof finden, sie ist aber auf jeden Fall da, also sichtbar. Der DX10.1 Modus ermöglich mehr FPS bei gleicher Bildqualität.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst aber den Unterschied von DX10.1 zu DX10 nicht mit DX10 zu 9b gleichsetzen.


 Das wollte ich auch gar nicht. Ich wollte dir nur klar machen, dass dein Überblick über das Thema nicht ganz so groß ist, wie du denkst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, das Balkendiagramm meinst du.  OK, nettes Diagramm, aber eher bringt es was, wenn ich eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehme.


...oder gleich drei.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe HAWX auf XP und Vista gespielt, ich habe davon aber nichts gesehen.


 Dann solltest du mal das Spiel auch im DX10-Modus starten und die betreffenden Effekte im Menü auch auf "hoch" einstellen. Dann sollte es sogar dir auffallen.


----------

